# Who won what thread...



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

So, who won what?

Cars in show down

Cars in arrive and shine

And all the little competitions an things going on?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

The metallic grey Audi a1 in the arrive and shine was immaculate, I was truly
Impressed. I couldn't find any defects in the paint, even in today's ruthless sunlight


Who's was it?!


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

1st mk1 escort - no standard escort lol. Bit of a beast. 
2nd mk1 cortina -he'd owned it fir over 26yrs 
3rd MX5 red (immaculate) engine bay was amazing (mint)


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Would have though the Impreza would have been in top 3, That was mint!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

What about the arrive and shine though


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Top3 cars were all amazing. Some of the highest quality ive seen for along time.
The subaru owned by Dave looked lovely and has just come off the back of winning Best of Show at Modified Nationals and for good reason.
Very pleased he uses Celeste Dettaglio for his finish at shows.
I think anyone that attended will say what a high class the 16 cars were and those that attended last year were vastly improved this year i believe.
Judging was very difficult this year but having 5 judges and good judges always helps.
It was an average 6 hours for all of us to do it.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> The metallic grey Audi a1 in the arrive and shine was immaculate, I was truly
> Impressed. I couldn't find any defects in the paint, even in today's ruthless sunlight
> 
> Who's was it?!


He was a young lad and chuffed for him. I did have a look at it myself and thought my paintwork on mine is on a par as his.

His alloys were well looked after


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

That A1 was great - alloys.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

May have been nice, but wasn't that the one that was virtually brand new?


----------



## Swarly (Sep 11, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> The metallic grey Audi a1 in the arrive and shine was immaculate, I was truly
> Impressed. I couldn't find any defects in the paint, even in today's ruthless sunlight
> 
> Who's was it?!


Hi,

Yes the A1 is mine. Had a great day today, loads of brilliant cars. I put some hours in over the past couple of days getting the A1 ready for my first waxstock so was great to come away with a little prize for my efforts. There were some seriously stunning cars on display today!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> May have been nice, but wasn't that the one that was virtually brand new?


it was a 12 plate...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Brigham1806 said:


> it was a 12 plate...


Only a year old then but not the one in thinking of

I saw a 13 plate somewhere, course it's gonna have better paint than the others :lol:


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Have done plenty of reading on here yet never made a post of my own! This thread seems as good as any to start. I managed to pick up 2nd place in the classic car class in the arrive and shine in my black classic mini  Obviously my reading did me some good! Anyone get any pictures of my car, its quite hard to miss despite its size?!


----------



## Swarly (Sep 11, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> May have been nice, but wasn't that the one that was virtually brand new?


Car is almost exactly one year old so still pretty new in the scheme of things but ive been detailing it since the day I got it so I'm really pleased with how it's looking after the first year. Car Was wearing 3 layers of zaino z2 topped with z8. Stripped it all back on Friday and applied Z2 and Z8 on saturday.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Swarly said:


> Car is almost exactly one year old so still pretty new in the scheme of things but ive been detailing it since the day I got it so I'm really pleased with how it's looking after the first year. Car Was wearing 3 layers of zaino z2 topped with z8. Stripped it all back on Friday and applied Z2 and Z8 on saturday.


Ahh nice one 

I'm not slating new cars, just saying that they were obviously at a massive advantage to the cars which were around 5-7 years old like most were in the arrive and shine


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Kimo73 said:


> Ahh nice one
> 
> I'm not slating new cars, just saying that they were obviously at a massive advantage to the cars which were around 5-7 years old like most were in the arrive and shine


Absolutely not true. I saw many older cars that were in far superior condition to newer cars. Its all just paintwork, if its prepared correctly a 7 year old car can look better than a softer 2 year old. Proof was there today.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

so what were the results for arrive and shine then? audi a1 won it?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Absolutely not true. I saw many older cars that were in far superior condition to newer cars. Its all just paintwork, if its prepared correctly a 7 year old car can look better than a softer 2 year old. Proof was there today.


Yes they can but as I was saying it takes alot more work and knowledge than turning up in a waxed 13 plate like I saw today

Obviously you can make older cars look better condition than new ones when you see the ones inside the show today ..


----------



## Swarly (Sep 11, 2012)

ianFRST said:


> so what were the results for arrive and shine then? audi a1 won it?


Nope runner up......damn you skoda Octavia! 

That was the new car category anyway.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Cheers SWARLY, your car was very good, next year maybe, at least they were both wearing Zaino, and mine was wearing a touch of Bouncers wax as well,
Great day, and i was very surprised to get 1st place in the catergory....


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Is there not classes for older & newer cars & cars that get used rather than only come out for a show? Wasn't a million miles from there today - at Duxford showing my ZR-Express at MG Saloon Day.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

There was a few catergorys in total for the arrive and shine, new cars up to 3 yrs old, cars over 3 yrs , classics, works, and others...


----------



## Swarly (Sep 11, 2012)

Well done on 1st place, I think your car was looking brilliant, love that colour blue. Nice little 1-2 finish for zaino in our category then.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Cheers mate, was a great day, look forward to next year now..


----------

